# Freehand MX 2004



## drummer (13. November 2003)

Wollt euch mal fragen, ob ihr näheres wisst, wann Freehand MX 2004 erscheint, oder ob Macromedia die entwicklung von Freehand komplett einstellt?

Falls ihr genaueres wisst würde mich noch interessieren, ob Macromedia auch an einer Lösung zu "Type Reunion" arbeitet?!

Wär super das zu wissen, bis auf bald...

MfG Hannes


----------



## Hyperion (15. November 2003)

Das ist doch schon draußen... naja zumindest Freehand MX
Das ist meine ich das neueste Freehand und is auch glaub ich kein neueres geplant. Die letzten vErsionen haben ja eh meist nur GUI Änderungen mitgebracht.

Korrektur: Es IST draußen. Das obere was ich geschrieben hab ist Müll!


----------



## drummer (18. November 2003)

Mich interessiert eigentlich nur brennend, ob sich ein umstieg auf z.B. Adobe CS lohnt oder ob man in zukunft ordentlich mit Freehand weiter arbeiten wird...

?

MfG drummer


----------



## Hyperion (24. November 2003)

Adobe CS... welchen Teil von dem Studio meinst du? Ich vermute mal Illustrator. In meinen Augen hat sich der Umstieg schon immer gelohnt. Illustrator ist meiner Meinung nach professioneller.


----------

